
YC Office Hours in 11 Countries This Fall - kevin
https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-office-hours-in-11-countries-this-fall
======
OoTheNigerian
Hi,

I'm helping organize the meetups in Lagos and Abuja. Hit me up if you have any
questions or suggestions. I'd encourage people from neighbouring countries to
take the trip down. So I hope to see people from Benin, Cameroon, Togo and of
course Ghana

Thanks a lot Kat and team for making this happen! Hopefully it will be the
first of many.

Here are the sign up links.

Lagos: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/techcircle-presents-
building-a-...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/techcircle-presents-building-a-
startup-a-chat-with-y-combinator-partners-tickets-27008639568)

Abuja: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/techcircle-presents-build-a-
gre...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/techcircle-presents-build-a-great-
startup-qa-in-abuja-with-y-combinator-tickets-27078547665)

------
regularjack
It would be useful if the post explained what YC Office Hours are. Is this a
way to get into YC? A chance to have feedback on my startup? Or just an
opportunity to meet a YC person?

~~~
katm
If you click on the "Sign up for office hours" link, it goes into a bit more
detail about what to expect at office hours.

Office hours are 25 minute meetings where you can ask for feedback on a
particular challenge your company is facing, or you can use the time to ask
questions about YC. They're fairly casual conversations, rather than formal
pitch sessions.

------
nojvek
I wonder why Nairobi, Kenya isn't in the list. Africa is a humongous continent
to only have Nigeria in the list.

~~~
katm
There are a lot of places we wanted to go (many that are listed on this
thread). But for this trip, we only had two weeks in between Startup School
and our application deadline. We'll get to other parts of Africa later. We
started with Nigeria because we have a number of alumni who are based there
now.

------
Cenk
Wooot excited to have YC visit us at Wheelys Café in Sweden. If anyone’s
travelling to Stockhholm for this feel free to email me (cenk@wheelyscafe.com)
for burger recommendations, directions to our office or if you’d like to come
by for a cup of coffee.

------
asafira
How were these countries chosen? This could just be a faux vacation for the YC
people, but I feel there are some countries in Asia for which this would well
received and be a huge success. (For example, Singapore)

------
andykmaguire
Remember when Sam tweeted this at DMC a while back? It sounds like he has
revised his position.

@davemcclure way to help startups is not to be super busy with travel etc, but
to sit around your office and be available to advise them :)

------
raverbashing
I wonder why they are skipping Brazil (and going for Argentina)

~~~
koolba
Zika?

------
chejazi
Work culture around the world varies wildly. Always interesting to see
Founders break through to success despite the differences in culture.

------
ahmedbaracat
Would it be possible to add Egypt to the list? :)

~~~
rafi-bz
Tel Aviv is just 1 hour flight away. I can help make a visit here very
interesting and productive for you :D

Hope to visit Egypt some day!

~~~
cperciva
Tel Aviv is just one hour away if you can get into the country. I don't know
about Egypt specifically, but I know some countries in that area aren't on the
best of terms with Israel...

~~~
ahmedbaracat
Let's hope it's not that hard :D

------
bbcbasic
Please add Sydney Australia

~~~
_kyran
or Melboune ;)

------
wslh
I would like to attend YC office hours for help with expanding the customer
base for a specialized software development company. The application form asks
"What stage is your company at currently? (Sketch, Prototype, Beta, Launched,
Other)". Does this mean that services companies are not elligible?

~~~
kevin
It's not just for hardware and software companies. Service companies can be
pre or post launch too.

------
fitzwatermellow
So much global demand. So difficult to scale. Might be time to consider a kind
of YCx extension program, where independent local organizers, who are most
keenly aware of their native flavor, can get the tools to self-organize their
own startup community's office hours, seed funds, incubators, etc.

------
Achshar
Just to be clear (in Delhi), there are two different registrations. One for
office hours and other for the general conference and fireside chat. I
registered for office hours but conference is a waiting list.

------
baristaGeek
Hey YC, your core program has invested in 5 companies with at least 1
colombian founder, you have witnessed the talent here. Would you consider
adding our country to the list?

------
koolba
They should do this in flyover country too.

------
nullnilvoid
Is there any specific reason why YC left out China? China has a hug community
and great success in startups.

~~~
katm
We were there earlier this year. And we'll go again soon.

------
hdharshi
Why isn't Kenya on the list? Considering the conference there last year.

------
jomamaxx
Canada?

------
glux
How come you're not swinging via London on your EU tour?

------
shin_lao
Interesting choice of countries. What was the rationale?

------
srid68
Please add Singapore

------
punnerud
I see Sweeden and Denmark, but not Norway

------
hobaak
Visiting to Asia on next round?

~~~
katm
Yes

